

Convore (YC W11) Introduces iPhone App - ssclafani
http://blog.convore.com/post/3748606742/convore-iphone-app

======
icefox
At the very top in the header of your blog you have an about button, but I
didn't click it, I clicked the close tab because you didn't say what in the
world Convore does. That is fine if you come from some other page or hit the
blog every day, but when coming from a news site you get deep linked to some
random blog entry it isn't clear.

~~~
delackner
Or, more succinctly: The page should open with the about info pre-opened.

I had no idea what convore is, clicked on "Convore", and promptly ended up at
the exact same page (just with the full timeline visible), then finally ended
up clicking the tiny "About" link.

------
flexterra
I really like Convore, so far. Hopefully it does't turn into another troll
land.

~~~
krakensden
unfortunately, that means it's probably too unsuccessful to make any money.

------
bmelton
Interesting timing -- it wasn't very long ago that some iOS developers were
organizing together to build an iPhone app. Not sure if this is a product of
their work or if it was developed independently of those efforts.

<https://convore.com/iphone-development-sdk/convore-for-ios/>

~~~
ericflo
We built this in-house, but we're excited to see that other people are
building out apps too. (I'm an Android user myself, and use the third-party
Convorsation app <https://convore.com/convorsation/> )

